
Show HN: 3D-Rendering Tool - barbal
http://colormass.com/app
======
barbal
In the last 2-3 years we (colormass) have developed a 3D-rendering tool that
is geared towards photographers/interior designers or anyone who is interested
in playing around with new rendering tools. Main difference compared to other
solutions is that we put a lot of emphasize on 3D content (so you can create
photorealistic 3D renderings without actually creating a 3D model or a 3D
material yourself). The first, private version of the application is ready and
would really appreciate if somebody would like to give it a try!

~~~
yodon
How is this different from "we have some artists and a couple of copies of
maya/max/blender/whatever and we'll build and render product shots for you"?

~~~
barbal
One of the main differences is that it is completely in the cloud (which
required the most effort on the development side). The "we have some artists"
approach has some serious limitations if you start growing the number of
artists and number of 3D scenes that they are working on (and turns into a
complete mess if you take versioning, continuous asset updates, and remote
work into account). The other difference would be the content: that we are
continuously uploading products and materials (which our users can access from
the public library), and which you would have to build from scratch or source
them from somewhere with the above approach.

